# The Off Topic Thread



## oregonyeti

Anything that doesn't fit into any particular thread has a home here. Random words of wisdom and anything totally off the wall . . . just post it here.

I'll start by saying just about anything with potatoes, chiles and/or garlic is bound to be great. Jazz is great. Noodles are a passion of mine. And the start of rap music coincides with the fast degradation of Earth's ozone layer.

Any off-topic words from anybody else?


----------



## anneke

I remember when rap was good and you didn't have to drive the mandatory Hummer to have street cred. 

Word.


----------



## tessa

chocolate is always a good option for anything,, ya can never have too much chocolate:smiles::smiles:

early mornings just before the sun comes up and everybody else is asleep is a great time of the day 

sometimes when i cant sleep my left leg pokes out of the bed covers and i get this rocking motion which puts me right off to sleep in no time flat

hate rap music

strawberries and watermelon are my favourite fruits in summer and feijoas are my favourite in winter

i woke myself up snoring one time :lol:

random acts of kindness are always unexpected and appreciated


----------



## nicko

That was funny (LOL).


----------



## chrose

I feel like I'm listening to the Larry King show!:roll:
A rambling stream of semi-consciousness


----------



## oregonyeti

I love this music! Bela Fleck and the Flecktones' "Sinister Minister"

bela fleck with - Yahoo! Video


----------



## ishbel

I remember Scotland, pre-braveheart and mel gibson.


----------



## bazza

Yep, I do that too, but sometimes its the right leg


----------



## oregonyeti

My surname is Scottish, and when I was a kid my parents took us to Scotland.

Wonderful place, but too bad I wasn't old enough to appreciate the whisky yet.

The fish and chips in a little place in Edinburgh were fantastic.


----------



## oregonyeti

This song really touches me.

YouTube - The Last Resort


----------



## ishbel

We make braw fish n chips. Were you brave enough to try the deep-fried Mars Bar?


----------



## even stephen

"God loves a workin' man"


----------



## gummy-bear

"I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I'm out of control, and at times, I'm hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as **** don't deserve me at my best." ~Marilyn Monroe


----------



## oregonyeti

Anybody who never made a mistake, never tried anything new


----------



## foodnfoto

Yeah, but Liam Neeson in a kilt a la "Rob Roy" was a wonder to behold!
I guess that was the year of movies with men in skirts!

Camping on an Adirondack lake, waking up in the dewey cool of the morning- enjoying that first cup of coffee as the sun comes up and I shake out my stiff joints-that's heaven in my book.


----------



## psycho chef

Kimchi is my new favorite. The wife and I have been going to this Korean place for these cast iron hot pots....the best part of the meal is the 8 or 10 small plates of various pickles that are set out. The chiles in nearly everything start some kind of dopamine action or something that becomes addictive. Although, when talking about food "addictive" is a strong word, so we'll just say that the kimchi is "essential" to the meal. I get the sense that most koreans could not imagine their cuisine without it. The excitement and speed with which our servers refill our kimchi bowl when they see two plain looking caucasian people scarfing it down, is not lost on us.


----------



## ishbel

Sorry, Foodnfoto - but Liam is IRISH - I'd almost managed to burn that accent out of my memory banks...


----------



## oregonyeti

Kimchi--I love it. I've made it at home.


----------



## bughut

April in Scotland. You get a taste of the sun and you think we're in for a summer. He He!


----------



## tessa

liam neilson looks hot any time but in a kilt hes just downright cold shower material :lips::lips::lips:


----------



## oregonyeti

There have been snow flurries here just about every day for a couple weeks, except today.

Juliette Binoche is a hottie.


----------



## anneke

Juliette and Liam would make pretty babies.


----------



## oregonyeti

Ever have really chaotic dreams where you wake up and it takes a while to sort your head out?

Last night it was a dream where I had a really nice motorcycle, but any time it started running smooth something would fall apart on it. Over and over. Glad I woke up from that, and even still, took a while to shake it off.


----------



## peachcreek

I used to live in a little town back in the 70s'. A small dusty mill town with only a couple of restaurants all of which were bad. 2 supermarkets. A couple of bars all of which were rough- take your chances with the bikers or take your chances with the ********.. A crummy municipal golf course that was cheap enough to overcome its lack of finesse. I lived in an apartment that was in the older part of town for $50.00/ month. Got around on a bicycle and everybody thought I was nut for not owning a pick up truck. I could go 5 minutes in any direction and be out in the woods with nobody around. We called it Paradise...


The name of this forgotten gem?

Bend, Oregon.


----------



## oregonyeti

Cool, Peachcreek!

I've visited Bend starting in '81. There's a HUGE difference here now, but I say it's still close to paradise :crazy:


----------



## gummy-bear

Dreams are pretty crazy things. I've grown up with night terrors my whole life and have spent countless hours trying to sort the dream out. If you're into over analyzing stuff, your dream is probably saying that before moving on to something else, you should fix a problem at hand.


----------



## 24-7cook

My wife is korean and I have been fortunate enough to be able to learn from her mother. 

I had to laugh about what you said about the servers in the Korean restaurant. If we go to a Korean restaurant they all talk about the white guy who eats everything and uses chopsticks better than his wife.


----------



## oregonyeti

Here's another of my favorite groups, Acoustic Alchemy. It's smooth jazz.

Yahoo! Music Videos


----------



## oregonyeti

Morning Breath


----------



## oregonyeti

My Dad's at the front of dream research and I think that's pretty cool :lips: Not famous, but recognized in his field.


----------



## gummy-bear

That's so cool! I got a dream book a few years ago for a returning night terror and have been interested in dream analyzing since then. 

What made him want to work in that field? It isn't a common field interest.


----------



## oregonyeti

My Dad grew up with parents who talked about dreams. He's also a philosopher at heart and has a personal library of thousands of books. And even though he was a missionary in India for 20 years, (along with my mom, of course), he's not religious about his science.


----------



## oregonyeti

It's snowing again today. Doesn't the sky know it's spring?:crazy:


----------



## gummy-bear

I have only seen snow once in my life. It's 86 and sunny here.


----------



## oregonyeti

Great pic of Chesapeake Bay, sunrise. Taken by a guy at hvacproforums.com.


----------



## even stephen

yeti,

(Prov 10:5 KJV) He that gathereth in summer is a wise son: but he that sleepeth in harvest is a son that causeth shame.

(Prov 20:13 KJV) Love not sleep, lest thou come to poverty; open thine eyes, and thou shalt be satisfied with bread.

(2 Th 3:10 KJV) For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat.

Born Southern Baptist....raised Episcopalian!!!!


----------



## oregonyeti

When I was in training for heating and air-conditioning (HVAC) I went to a call with my trainer for routine maintenance. My trainer, Bob, is a pretty quiet guy from Maine. The (older) woman customer brought up the last guy who had been out there, and said he looked like he didn't belong in the business 'cuz he was younger and well dressed. Her husband said to her "hey that's not nice". My trainer said to her "you mean we're not handsome guys?" She said "oh that's not what I meant".

We both were smiling 'cause that was funny lol. When we went back out to the truck I laughed my butt off


----------



## ras1187

:lol: I feel all the much more younger after reading this thread


----------



## gummy-bear

Since my sweet 16 has arrived and left and family has come and gone, telling baby stories and making me blush, I realize how loved I am. 

All of my parents' friends have known me for the majority of my life. Some say it takes a village, It took a small city to raise me. Yes, a city of about 500 people. And they all have their baby stories. 

One of my favorites came from my dad. When I was a youngin' of around 3, I asked Santa for dental floss for Christmas. My sweetie laughed and said how he wished I was that low maintenance today. 

When do you guys feel most loved?


----------



## ras1187

I feel most loved after my shifts at the local pub


----------



## oregonyeti

There is a fruit that has high levels of capsicum. There is a berry considered a vegetable. There is a root that is called alu in one language. In this order there is also tobacco and morning glories.

What is this order? (KYHeirloomer and other botanists, not fair for you to answer  )


----------



## oregonyeti

I love central Oregon, but there is one big thing really missing here. East Asian grocers--there are none, except what the big grocery chains like Safeway have, and it's not at all the same.

I am all out of sambal oelek (ok not east Asian but those grocers usually have it). No cha siu bao (or however one would spell it) I can just go buy frozen even. No selection of Thai curry paste. No east Asian condiments except the most common. No Indian grocer. Man this place is beautiful but the lack of Asian grocers sucks!!! No top quality Indian tea. No mansoor dal. No bumbu gado-gado. No spicy black bean paste. No miso.

Last time I visited Corvallis I talked to an owner of an Asian grocery, who recognizes me as a customer from when I lived there, and asked him if he ever considered opening a store in Bend (here). He said it's a nice town but he wasn't sure he would be successful since we don't have the same customer base here. There in Corvallis there's a stable base of east Asian students at the university.

Craving the stuff now.


----------



## mikelm

Speaking of dreams...

Quite a few years ago I ocassionaly had the same dream - I was back in college and suddenly became aware that I had an exam in a couple of hours but somehow I hadn't realized I was in the course and hadn't gone to the lectures, let alone done the reading. There was a certain of agonized thrashing around and then I woke up in a cold sweat.

A little later, another alum wrote to the alumni magazine and described the exact same dream. The Alumni Bulletin published his letter.

They got dozens and dozens of letters from other alums, all saying "migawd - that's _my_ dream!" We must be subject to mass insecurity. 

Mike


----------



## oregonyeti

Haha Mike. I think many of us have had the same dream. I surely have. Panicking because I didn't go to class every day and because the final exams came up too soon, and wondering what all I missed.


----------



## oregonyeti

This guy's from my town. He's crazy:crazy:










Man flying lawn chair lifted by helium balloons - Yahoo! News


----------



## shel

They said Byron Yonkmann was crazy, too, but time proved otherwise :smiles:

shel


----------



## mezzaluna

Crazy like a fox; he had corporate sponsors defray the $6000+ he spent on this little trip.


----------



## gummy-bear

speaking of foxes, I saw this really cute one the other day. It was online of course, but it's called a Fennec fox. It must pick up satellite with ears that big!


----------



## oregonyeti

Wow cute, looks like a bat with legs :bounce:


----------



## gummy-bear

Hey Oregon,
What is your favorite type of Indian tea?


----------



## oregonyeti

I have two favorites, Assam and Darjeeling. With Assam tea I use spices and with Darjeeling I don't. I drink both with milk and sugar.


----------



## gummy-bear

I have fallen in love with Nilgiri. Is it traditional Indian culture to drink it with milk and sugar or just personal taste?


----------



## oregonyeti

I'm not that familiar with Nilgiri tea--only heard of it and not tried it.

But my recommendation for any black tea is

bring water just to boiling
remove it from heat
add 1 heaping tsp tea leaves per 8 oz of water
if desired, also add a bit of fresh ginger, cardamom, cinnamon
steep 4 minutes
strain it into cups, mix about 2 t sugar in each cup and enough milk to make it the color of light clay


----------



## gummy-bear

ahh I see. I don't steep mine very long. Just enough to bring out the initial flavor. I would need milk too because to me, black tea gets a mild bitter taste to it if steeped too long. I steep for 3 minutes.


----------



## sheffy

I had to read the two posts above twice. It is because you used the word "steep". When we are talking about tea in UK in the South of England people would say they allow tea to "brew" in the Midlands and the north we allow tea to "mash". Different dialects are really interesting in my opinion.
(Sorry to interrupt your conversation):blush:


----------



## ishbel

Sheffy
We 'steep' tea in Scotland


----------



## gummy-bear

Sheffy, it's an off topic thread, there is no ongoing conversation. Mezz said something about a a fox, so I posted a fox (a very cute one too). There is not really a long conversation rolling. Feel free to jump in with whatever you have to say about anything.

By the way, that's interesting about the different terms used.


----------



## oregonyeti

Oh by the way, the answer to that is, it is traditional.


----------



## gummy-bear

That's pretty neat. Thanks for letting me know, I wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## oregonyeti

After 5 months unemployed, I finally got a job :bounce: I start tomorrow (Tuesday). I'm a heating and A/C technician, and business has been way down, I guess with people skipping regular maintenance to save $. Also anything construction-related is almost 0 here. I hope the job lasts.


----------



## tessa

good luck with the job Oregon


----------



## oregonyeti

Thanks, Tessa :roll:


----------



## tessa

we went to Darjeeling when we went to india, it was so cool having some darjeeling chai on the road side of a tea plantation with the 3rd highest mountain in India looking over us


----------



## tessa

In India , tea is served that way every where but they boil it all together in a pot it takes a bit of getting used to especially i found it a bit too sweet as i drink my tea with milk no sugar
if we were out somewhere and i wanted tea to drink i would have to ask for black tea with milk , they would bring the tea and a jug of boiling hot milk (no pasturisation) it made the tea taste quite strange. im sure i also had buffalo milk and yak milk at sometime as well


----------



## gummy-bear

The buffalo milk sounds delicious. I would love to go to India for the scenery and the tea. Before I settle down, I'm planning on going to Japan, China, and Thailand, just for the culinary part of it. I may put India in there somewhere.

I'm so excited. It's raining over here. We have been in a drought for about 3 months. It even dropped below 90 degrees today.


----------



## oregonyeti

You got it exactly, of course. :roll:

People in India think of tea as a sweet, it seems. It is a bit too sweet for me. They don't eat or drink sweet things often, and tea is one of those few times.

I'm sure I had some non-cow milk, but I don't think I have tried yak. I should go back just for that.


----------



## oregonyeti

If I really get serious about yak-milk tea, I should go to Tibet. They use yak butter and salt too.


----------



## tessa

they do eat lots of sweets there , they even have a festival called Diwali where at the end sweets are given as gifts and eaten by everybody and loads of salty snacks as well , their sweets are very sweet compared to european tastes.
when we were travelling they had chai whallers , snack whallers, soup whallers working the trains and busses and selling their goodies. Whallers are merchants, it made for interesting and noisy journeys ... great fun


----------



## oregonyeti

I've been to India too--born there in fact :^)

Most people can't afford much sweet stuff.


----------



## tessa

it was like every where we went there were sweet stalls and lots of housewives buying 
and on the trains, mind you i think it was a different class of buyers, those that can afford the trains and stuff

where were you born and did you move around and live in different places oregon 
this was my first time there , Bruce has been there 3 times now 
we went down the east coast, delhi,amrhitsa,back to delhi, mathura, agra, varanasi, kolkutta, darjeeling, bhubaneswa, vijiwada , chennai
just an incredible country , and i so would love to go back


----------



## oregonyeti

I was born in Gauhati, Assam--now called Guwahati. Spent most of my early years in Assam state.

I went to boarding school in the Himalayas.

I've also lived in Hyderabad, in south India. Thirteen of my first 16 years were in India, but there is so much to explore, so much regional culture and cuisine, that I can't claim to have seen a tenth of it.


----------



## tessa

wow what an intersting childhood 
coming stateside must have been a bit of a culture shock


----------



## oregonyeti

Yeah it was  But I wouldn't exactly fit in there (India) now, either.


----------



## gummy-bear

What shocked you most about the USA? I waiter friend of mine is from China and said the most surprising thing was how different everyone looked. Like hair and skin color.


----------



## oregonyeti

Hair and skin color didn't faze me at all since my parents are white, I'm white and I went to an international school with kids from all over the world.

What struck me was how mean kids were (I was in 12th grade), how much was wasted (food and all, disposable everything), how much meat people ate, and how dependent people were on cars. I also loved all the Italian food in New Jersey, and air conditioning. Those were my thoughts at the time, and if I went back to India now I'm sure I would have culture shock again.

Now I depend on my car as much as the next person here:crazy:


----------



## tessa

when i was in india i attracted a lot of attention, especially with kiddies, im short , blonde, round and very freindly i looked very different to what they were used to , especially in some of the places where there didnt seem to be a big tourist industry. I had so many families and other people want to have their photos with me , and i held so many beautiful indian babies , who were fascinated by my hair and the colour of my skin, it was quite endearing really. 
For me some of the biggest culture shocks when i went there were things like the poverty and the dreadful amounts of plastic rubbish everywhere, its made me much more greener (not that im a card carrying scary greeny) back home and seeing all the cows roaming around the streets was really interesting.
I just loved India and cant wait to go back


----------



## oregonyeti

When I was growing up in India, in the 60's and 70's, foreigners were rare there. Foreigners rarely visited my home state of Assam, and there were only a few American missionary families in the whole state. We were used to getting stared at a lot, but it wasn't as uncomfortable as it might sound.

Those people staring at us usually were really happy to have a conversation. They were not only fascinated, but very friendly as well.

Once I went bicycle riding through town, and when I got back home I had lost my wallet. I was just a kid but had more money on me than ever, about $5, which goes a long way in India. I considered my money gone forever. The next day I rode through town again and a shopkeeper yelled to me "hey, come here". He gave me my wallet and all the money, which was probably a day's earnings for him.

In big cities people may not be as good natured, I don't know. But I loved where I grew up.


----------



## tessa

im so cold , i really hate winter wish it were summer
couldnt be bothered cooking dinner tonight, so had some mac n cheese which was from a pack and and tasted gross,
oh well im sure the cats will eat it


----------



## gummy-bear

All of the Chinese people at my work are in love with my hair, it's a light brown with natural highlights and very soft thanks to expensive conditioners. They like to brush it and pet it, I don't mind though, it feels great.

It's summer here, and a hot one. We've been in a drought with water rationing for about 2 months. We can still shower whenever we need to, but we can only water our lawns Wednesdays and Saturdays. We've been up in the 100's too but it looks like rain today, hopefully it will give in.


----------



## oregonyeti

Check this out, major brawn. This dog has a genetic defect. This is from Popular Science magazine.


----------



## tessa

oooohhh thats just ugly, its like the Arnold Swarzenegger of the dog world


----------



## oregonyeti

Is there a term for how onions are usually cut in India . . . well I guess I should say in my experience in India. They are intentionally not sliced to an even thickness. They are sliced so that they are thin down to nothing at the ends, and thicker in the middle. That way, when they are fried there is both a carmelized part and a softer part. Many Indian dishes need both these onion flavors. I just thought of it now because I am cooking onions that way.


----------



## oregonyeti

I guess there isn't a term for that kind of onion slicing, oh well.


----------



## oregonyeti

Dear Walter: I hope you can help me here. The other day I set off for
work leaving my husband in the house watching the TV as usual. I hadn't
gone more than a mile down the road when my engine conked out and the
car shuddered to a halt. I walked back home to get my husband's help.

When I got home I couldn't believe my eyes. He was in our bedroom with
the neighbor lady. I am 32, my husband is 34, and we have been married
for twelve years. When I confronted him, he admitted that they had been
having an affair for the past six months. I told him to stop or I would
leave him. He was let go from his job six months ago, and he says he has
been feeling increasingly depressed and worthless. I love him very
much, but ever since I gave him the ultimatum he has become increasingly
distant. He won't go to counseling and I'm afraid I can't get through to
him anymore. Can you please help?

Sincerely,
Distraught in North Carolina

Dear Distraught: A car stalling after being driven a short distance can
be caused by a variety of faults with the engine. Start by checking that
there is no debris in the fuel line. If it is clear, check the vacuum
pipes and hoses on the intake manifold and also check all grounding
wires. If none of these approaches solves the problem, it could be that
the fuel pump itself is faulty, causing low delivery pressure to the
carburetor float chamber.

I hope this helps.

Walter


----------



## ninja_59

This goes for me in the morning


----------



## gummy-bear

That's hilarious. I laughed for a good 20 minutes. Thanks!


----------



## oregonyeti

I visited France in 2000. My sister (who goes by "anondi" here) and my brother-in-law lived in a small town near Perigeux. I had a fantastic time.

Arriving in Bordeaux, I had brought some northwest (USA) microbrews for them, and I wasn't sure if I was supposed to claim them at customs. I think I was the only one on the whole plane who stopped at customs, and the officers there had an attitude like "Why are you bothering us?" :lol:

People there smoked right under no-smoking signs in the airport, so I followed suit.

My one big supermarket trip, getting stuff to bring back the the US, was great. When I went to pay for my stuff the lines were long. The store's computer system had gone down and they were estimating prices and adding things up with calculators. When they asked me about prices, I had no idea for most things, since I wasn't used to Francs and hadn't paid attention. They guessed everything low, giving me the benefit of the doubt. I had picked some Bushmills Black whisky for my brother-in-law's birthday present, and got it for about half price--that price I did remember. I got some French Nestle pistachio praline-filled chocolate bars, and they were fantastic :crazy:

I found out that all the big deal about French food and wines was true. The beer there was great, though the selection of types was limited compared to here (which is why my hosts requested some from here).

I'd love to go back some time.


----------



## amazingrace

God appreciates a good work ethic.

2 Thes 3:10 "For even when we were with you, we commanded you this: _If anyone will not work, neither shall he eat."_

At the same time, we are also commanded to help those who have fallen on hard times, through no fault of their own. Notice that the above verse says _will not _work, _not cannot work. _


----------



## oregonyeti

I had lunch Tuesday at a place in the middle of nowhere. It was a beautiful part of central Oregon.

They had an espresso menu with "Camel Latte". They left an "R" out. I was tempted to ask the server/cashier about it, but let it go. I wanted to know what the camel flavor was made from.


----------



## oregonyeti

I had a digital camera and wanted to take a pic, but these people were nice and I didn't want to be rude.


----------



## teamfat

I'm guessing that you are thinking of cutting the onions along a polar axis and not an equitorial plane. That is, up and down, not across. I'm pretty sure there is a term for it, but I certainly can't remember.

Anyway, that's how I usually cut them for stir fry and onion soup.

And a number of years ago what could have been a most unpleasant day in Oregon turned out quite nicely. Suffice it to say we found good food, good beer and good lodging in La Grande when we encountered unexpected difficulties on a trip to Seattle.

mjb.


----------



## gummy-bear

My boyfriend of over two years broke up with me. I didn't think it would be this hard. I can't sleep, can't concentrate, can't cook, can't eat. It is so hard. When does this feeling of not wanting to get out of bed go away?

On a positive note- not eating for a week= losing 15 pounds which is pretty nice.


----------



## teamfat

My first wife ran off to California with a friend of mine back in 1984. That's twentyfour years ago. Sometimes I still think I am not over it.

mjb.


----------



## irish foodie

aw, gummy-bear, i am so sorry for what you are going through. i only experienced this pain once when i was a lot younger and i know what your feeling mentally is painfully physically. the only thing i can say is that you WILL get stronger eventually. and you will have another aspect on life to add to your life experience. but for now, drown your sorrows in your pals and trusted others. but at night, face it yourself. you can do it. we all can. so toughen up and move on (said with a hug to you and in a gentle way). my hugs to you and i hope you can move on soon.


----------



## oregonyeti

I wasn't going to reply because I don't have a hopeful message. Maybe you won't be as bad off as I am, is my hope.

Twenty years after my first wife left me, I still dream about her to the point where I wake up grieving again. I hope you can move on better than I have. We met when we were 18.


----------



## gummy-bear

Thank you to everyone who has given me advice, even if it isn't hopeful, it helps to know I have support. I'm doing a little better.

Oregon- Your news is not the worst, I have a regular customer in his late 70's that remembers his first love. And still loves her too. Everything down to their first kiss. That's what bothers me. 

I've lost 24 pounds in 2 weeks, I'm getting tiny. lol.


----------



## oregonyeti

Heyyyy, take care of yourself. You better!!!!!!


----------



## gummy-bear

I'm doing a lot better, burying my nose in school, work, and friends. It's gonna take a lot of time.


----------



## irish foodie

sorry to interject in this thread but just read this post.

is your dad interested in dreams that show an event that follows very quickly after? ie in days after the dream a person had?


----------



## oregonyeti

Hey, this is the off-topic thread 

I don't think that one of his "things", but I think he would say it's most likely something you put together in the back of your mind that you weren't consciously thinking about yet. I know I've done that. I could see signs of something but wasn't really thinking about it, and then dreamed what was going to happen.


----------



## oregonyeti

6 Truths of Life

1. You cannot touch all your teeth with your tongue.

2. All idiots, after reading the first truth, will try it.


3. And discover that The first truth is a lie.


4. You're smiling now because you're an idiot.


5. You soon will forward this to another idiot.


6. There's still a stupid smile on your face.


I apologize for this .
I'm an idiot and I needed company ...


----------



## oregonyeti

A pic of my twins: their mom's best friend is a marine biologist who's married to a photographer. They all went to the Oregon coast last Summer. Even in Summer the Oregon coast is often cool and windy enough that you need a jacket. You can see they didn't get their good looks from me.


----------



## vera bradley

Great photo! Adorable children! 

And now, to get back off topic...

Roads go ever ever on,
Over rock and under tree,
By caves where never sun has shone,
By streams that never find the sea;
Over snow by winter sown,
And through the merry flowers of June,
Over grass and over stone,
And under mountains in the moon. 

Roads go ever ever on
Under cloud and under star,
Yet feet that wandering have gone
Turn at last to home afar.
Eyes that fire and sword have seen
And horror in the halls of stone
Look at last on meadows green
And trees and hills that have long known.

(--JRR Tolkein)


----------



## oregonyeti

I love Tolkein's poetry.

It's snowing here. Started with a few flurries in the day, and now snowing for real at the moment. The weatherperson says we'll have 1-3 inches on the ground by the morning. I like it :roll:


----------



## oregonyeti

Sad Passing:
Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Dough Boy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly.
He was 71.
Dough Boy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch. 
The grave site was piled high with flours.
Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Dough Boy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded.
Dough Boy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half- baked schemes.
Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.
Dough Boy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children: John Dough, Jane Dough and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart.
The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## oregonyeti

HAH what a coincidence--I just posted this link in another site :lol:

True story: people in an apartment in Norway had beer coming out their kitchen tap:

Newsvine - Beer flows from kitchen tap


----------



## oregonyeti

Testing an emoticon:


----------



## oregonyeti

Cool, it works. I love it


----------



## teamfat

Sure, but what happened to your avatar?

mjb.


----------



## chrose

In 1986, Peter Davies was on holiday in Kenya after graduating from Northwestern University . 
On a hike through the bush, he came across a young bull elephant standing with one leg raised in the air. The elephant seemed distressed, so Peter approached it very carefully. 


He got down on one knee, inspected the elephants foot, and found a large piece of wood deeply embedded in it. As carefully and as gently as he could, Peter worked the wood out with his knife, after which the elephant gingerly put down its foot. The elephant turned to face the man, and with a rather curious look on its face, stared at him for several tense moments. Peter stood frozen, thinking of nothing else but being trampled. Eventually the elephant trumpeted loudly, turned, and walked away. Peter never forgot that elephant or the events of that day. 


Twenty years later, Peter was walking through the Chicago Zoo with his teenaged son. As they approached the elephant enclosure, one of the creatures turned and walked over to near where Peter and his son Cameron were standing. The large bull elephant stared at Peter, lifted its front foot off the ground, then put it down. The elephant did that several times then trumpeted loudly, all the while staring at the man.


Remembering the encounter in 1986, Peter could not help wondering if this was the same elephant. Peter summoned up his courage, climbed over the railing, and made his way into the enclosure. He walked right up to the elephant and stared back in wonder. The elephant trumpeted again, wrapped its trunk around one of Peter legs and slammed him against the railing, killing him instantly. 






Probably wasn't the same elephant.


----------



## tessa

:talk::talk::talk:


----------



## oregonyeti

Tessa, I really like your signature 

_when life hands you lemons, make lemon gelee, lemon meringue pie, or any other dessert your heart desires_

What would you do if life handed you lemurs? Lemur pie?


----------



## oregonyeti

I saw another signature I really liked, on another site. This was a political one:

"_Remember; if you are only right or only left winged, you will only fly in circles."_


----------



## oregonyeti

Obamamania in India . . maybe too optimistic but I like it, and love the music

YouTube - Obama Hindi Song From India Video


----------



## oregonyeti

Man it's hot here, 106 degrees so far today. It's the highest temp I remember in Corvallis in 26 years here . . . but I might have missed a previous higher temp . . . anyway, it's hot!


----------



## dc sunshine

*Husband takes his wife to play her first game of golf.....**Unfortunately, the wife promptly whacked her first shot right through the window of the biggest house adjacent to the course. *
*The husband cringed, 'I warned you to be careful! Now we'll have to go up there, find the owner, apologize and see how much your lousy drive is going to cost us.' 
So the couple walked up to the house and knocked on the door. A warm voice said, 'Come on in.' 
When they opened the door they saw the damage that was done: glass was all over the place, and a broken antique bottle was lying on its side near the broken window. *
*A man reclining on the couch asked, 'Are you the people that broke my window?' 
'Uh...yeah, sir. We're really sorry about that,' the husband replied. 
'Oh, no apology is necessary. Actually I want to thank you... You see, I'm a genie, and I've been trapped in that bottle for a thousand years. Now that you've released me, I'm allowed to grant three wishes. I'll give you each one wish, but if you don't mind, I'll keep the last one for myself.' *
*'Wow, that's great!' the husband said. He pondered a moment and blurted out, 'I'd like a million dollars a year for the rest of my life.' 
'No problem,' said the genie 'You've got it, it's the least I can do. And I'll guarantee you a long, healthy life!' 'And now you, young lady, what do you want?' the genie asked. 
'I'd like to own a gorgeous home complete with servants in every country in the world,' she said. 
'Consider it done,' the genie said. 'And your homes will always be safe from fire, burglary and natural disasters!' 
'And now,' the couple asked in unison, what's your wish, genie?' 
'Well, since I've been trapped in that bottle and haven't been with a woman in more than a thousand years, my wish is to have sex with your wife.' 
The husband looked at his wife and said, 'Gee, honey, you know we both now have a fortune, and all those houses. What do you think?'**
She mulled it over for a few moments and said, 'You know, you're right. Considering our good fortune, I guess I wouldn't mind, but what about you, honey?' 
'You know I love you sweetheart,' said the husband. I'd do the same for you!' So the genie and the woman went upstairs where they spent the rest of the afternoon enjoying each other in every way. After about three hours of non-stop sex, the genie rolled over and looked directly into her eyes and asked, 'How old are you and your husband?' 
'Why, we're both 35,' she responded breathlessly. 
'** NO S**t**.' He said, 'Thirty-five years old and you both still believe in genies?'*


----------



## oregonyeti

:lol::lol:


----------



## ed buchanan

Like a bunch of ex.convicts banging on garbage can covers., and that's music?:bounce:


----------



## chefelle

Ed--you crack me up!


----------



## dc sunshine

Some thoughts for you 

Have you ever wondered .............................. 

Why we use the word 'politics' to describe the process 'Poli' in Latin meaning 'many' and 'tics' meaning 'bloodsucking creatures'. 


Why the sun lightens our hair, 
but darkens our skin ? 

Why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed? 

Why don't you ever see the headline 'Psychic Wins Lottery'? 

Why is 'abbreviated' such a long word?

Why is it that doctors call what they do 'practice'? 

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons? 

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker? 

Why the time of day with the slowest crawling traffic is called rush hour? 

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food? 

Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes? 

Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections? 

Why don't sheep shrink when it rains? 

Why are they called apartments when they are all stuck together? 


If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal? 

Now that you've smiled at least once, it's your turn to spread the stupidity and send this to someone you want to bring a smile to (maybe even a chuckle)...in other words, send it to everyone. We all need to smile every once in a while.


----------



## oregonyeti

Haha :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine

Glad you liked it.

Ok here's a quick one.

Q.: What's the last thing to go thru a moth's brain as it hits your car's windscreen?
A.: Its bum

Ohmigosh that's witty


----------



## oregonyeti

HAH I told my kids that one just a few days ago 

Here's one that I told them today (credit George Carlin, I think): What do you call a fish with no eyes? a FSH.


----------



## dc sunshine

oh lol...might try that on my guys 

Its been windy here....heard this quote about it today.

The wind is the worst enemy of the cat and of women.
It ruins their whiskers and hair.
.
.
.


----------



## oregonyeti

I have no point here, just thought this was funny


----------



## dc sunshine

Yeti....What on earth? :lol:

That makes my brain ache trying to make sense of it... :crazy:


----------



## oregonyeti

You recognize him? Kinda?


----------



## dc sunshine

aha! Now you mention it.....that's even funnier. Someones had fun making that...LOLOLOL


----------



## epi

Tomorrow August 14 is my birthday. Could someone sing Happy Birthday to me in the voice of Susan Boyle, Natasha Bedingfield, Rod Stewart, Beyonce or Pussycat Dolls. I'll appreciate that very much

Thanks


----------



## dc sunshine

Try this for something interesting....makes a good laugh after a long week...
(mods - its clean!  )

Mach es machbar - mit Microsoft Office Project 2007


----------



## oregonyeti

I'll sing it with Jimmy Hendrix's voice--a dead person doesn't sing too well, but anyway,

Happy Birthday to you . . .


----------



## oregonyeti

Das ist bloed, but funny lol


----------



## epi

Lol thanks, now try the guitar,

good night and pleasant dreams to all


----------



## oregonyeti




----------



## oregonyeti

Jai Hind! It's India's Independence Day.

India is an amazing country. With such a diversity of religions and cultures, and over 200 languages, it holds together as a country not through violence or intimidation, but because the people are proud of their country. There is a common cause, more important than their differences. That is how the world's largest democracy thrives!


----------



## oregonyeti

Does "El Charrito" mean anything at all in Spanish? I saw that brand and wondered if it was faux Espanol. I couldn't find an enya to put on that N.


----------



## oregonyeti

If anyone wants to listen to live recordings of a TON of bands, here's a great source. Some recordings are great, others not so great.

Internet Archive: Browse

My favorites so far are Steve Kimock, Green Light, and Bela Fleck.


----------



## dc sunshine

According to Wikepedia, it means "little cowboy"

El Charrito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oregonyeti

hmmm, I googled "charrito" and found nothing except in the context of "El Charrito", which makes me wonder . . .


----------



## dc sunshine

Well, maybe my Google is better than yours 

Seems to be every food place calling itself El Charritos serves mexican food, have also read that Charro (Charrito is just the diminuitive of Charro) style cooking was originally food charred over a grill...

El Charro's are the Mariachi type of cowboy - according to most info out there. The link is probably their method of cooking while out looking after the herds I'm guessing. Just a thought

Here's a piccy of an El Charrito 

http://th09.deviantart.net/fs11/300W..._by_TOTOPO.jpg


----------



## oregonyeti

Okay, that explains it


----------



## dc sunshine

Definition of frustration....Trying to slam a revolving door


----------



## oregonyeti

Question: Why is it that when you're looking for something, you always find it in the last place you look?

Answer: Because once you find it, you stop looking. (Hopefully).


----------



## dc sunshine

Ahh Grasshopper, but does that apply to happiness?


----------



## oregonyeti

I don't know how to answer that, but hmm I will try.

The grasshopper finds hoppiness in its nature, or else it would be dead (same with beer).

Oh wait, you said happiness.


----------



## dc sunshine

hoppy by name, happy by nature? 

Q: What does a really drunk pastry cook do best?

A: Bake blind


----------



## oregonyeti

I'm trying to grasp that but I can't so far . . .


----------



## dc sunshine

Blind drunk?  and pastry cooks...hmmm lessee, they bake? oh I give up :lol:


----------



## oregonyeti

The problem is that Aussies speak English somewhat and we Americans don't. I try to, though.


----------



## dc sunshine

You are forgiven. I can't understand some spoken American.

Ooh look you just hit 1400 posts. Time to celebrate. Throw a prawn on the barbie


----------



## oregonyeti

Just a thought . . .

If you're playing a game of dice and you are way behind, you have nothing to lose and might as well take big chances


----------



## epi

I could never understand the difference between Miss Universe and Miss World.
I have some recipes to share but just lazy to type right now


----------



## oregonyeti

Miss Universe is open to women from Mars, and even other galaxies.


----------



## dc sunshine

But men are from Mars.......maybe its open to only Venusians? Cuz that's where women come from


----------



## oregonyeti

Is something a little backwards here?


----------



## oregonyeti

Hit and run: OWNED


----------



## dc sunshine

Good grief - there's some quick thinking in both those photos there. What were the people in the boating pic thinking? Maybe handbrake failure...?



P.S. Yeti - clear out some PMs pls


----------



## oregonyeti

Restaurant name fail


----------



## andydude

Hehe - nice find OregonYeti


----------



## token

I am a hotsauce junkie and you should be too.

the best hotsauce is a mix of habanero, curry, and mango.

and the trix rabbit will have his day soon enough...


----------



## oregonyeti




----------



## dc sunshine

Hehe...just spent 30 mins looking at that site and I should be working....You'll get me in trouble yet, Yeti


----------



## oregonyeti

I Love that site  I submitted this there, don't kow if it'll get published or not:

USED CAR DEALER NAME FAIL


----------



## epi

Happy Labor Day

a pleasant good morning to one and all. What to do on Labour day, hmmm, let me see. . .stay home and watch a movie or go out and :beer:. Think I'm going with the latter


----------



## andydude

Happy Labor day folks.:bounce:


----------



## oregonyeti




----------



## leeniek

Hmmm that was some pretty bad planning now wasn't it?


----------



## leeniek

It was the most wonderful day of the year today... back to school!!! Well for me it was pretty anti-climatic as I worked today and my kids are in high school but tomorrow I'm off and.. I will have peace and quiet for seven hours ! YAY ME! Oh and what to do.. I will clean, plaster (our house is very old and we're doing our best to restore it) do more decluttering in my sewing area and then.. sew all afternoon!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Today , I get rid of the Nissan and get the Impala LS. Now , I have made a big decision , I am going to learn how to put gaz in my car. I have always had a fear of the gaz exploding on me . Where I dreamed that up , I will never know. But I have decided to overcome my fears and start pumping. 

Its time I grab the bull by the horns !

Petals


----------



## oregonyeti

Fuel efficiency is getting crazy


----------



## epi

Out of curiosity. . .
how to unsubscribe?


----------



## oregonyeti

Near the top of the page--"thread tools" dropdown->unsubscribe.


----------



## epi

thanks, that's for a thread. I was curious about the general forum


----------



## dc sunshine

Need a new pet? Try this one 

Spiderman lizard the latest pet craze


----------



## oregonyeti

That I don't know


----------



## oregonyeti

Any of you who use Internet Explorer, I'd suggest you give Firefox a try. I like it a lot better. It's a lot faster, and imo easier to use once you get used to it.

Firefox logo:









or if you like,


----------



## mikelm

I like! :bounce:

I like! :bounce:

Mike


----------



## epi

Today is a holiday (Yum kippur) and it's a day to relax and watch TV. I missed the new season of Family guy and The Cleveland show because I was watching one of favorite movies - The Goonies". Lovely, just lovely


----------



## petalsandcoco

Hearing a bride talk about her wedding day

walking on hot pink sand and feeling the ripples of cool water touch your feet


giving money to a needy family and never saying who it came from

Forgiveness

The touch of a baby's hand by a barren woman


a pillow to smell at the end of a long hard day


My breakfast coffee cup reads the following: "Life is not measured by the number of breaths you take, but by the moments that take your breath away."

Petals


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yeti,

By the way, you are just too funny !

Petals


----------



## oregonyeti

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over
here and help me. I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out
how to get it started."

He asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?"
The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's
a tiger."
Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle. She lets
him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread all over the
table.
He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the box, then turns
to her and says,
"First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a tiger." He takes her hand and says,
"Second, I want you to relax. And let's put all these Frosted Flakes back in the
box."


----------



## petemccracken

THAT is definitive of "off-topic"!


----------



## oregonyeti

dfkljhskl'jhs'lkfjg'slkfgj'skld


----------



## dc sunshine

You twit 

...but it was getn quiet in here...

Got the old man coming over from Melbourne tonight for a weekend visit from working away, doing bbq, catching up. It should be good. Kids washed the car last night - poor sods froze their butts off - and the result is pretty patchy on a black car....ah well, I didn't have to do it.

Got bbq buffalo soy/garlic wings and chicken and chive suasages planned, big pot of pasta and alfredo sauce, potato salad and mixed green salad, bread, sauces etc etc.

Ooops...talking about food. That's not allowed here  Too bad. I did it - you've read it 

Plans for weekend anyone? Spring has sprung here and its starting to get nice. Apart from all the weeds in the garden


----------



## petalsandcoco

This morning I put my wake-up song on, up the volume and away I sang for the 3rd week in a row, thought I'd share my nuttiness....That's life, that's what all the people say.
You're riding high in April,
Shot down in May
But I know I'm gonna change that tune,
When I'm back on top, back on top in June.

I said that's life, and as funny as it may seem
Some people get their kicks,
Stompin' on a dream
But I don't let it, let it get me down,
'Cause this fine ol' world it keeps spinning around

I've been a puppet, a pauper, a pirate,
A poet, a pawn and a king.
I've been up and down and over and out
And I know one thing:
Each time I find myself, flat on my face,
I pick myself up and get back in the race.

That's life
I tell ya, I can't deny it,
I thought of quitting baby,
But my heart just ain't gonna buy it.
And if I didn't think it was worth one single try,
I'd jump right on a big bird and then I'd fly

I've been a puppet, a pauper, a pirate,
A poet, a pawn and a king.
I've been up and down and over and out
And I know one thing:
Each time I find myself laying flat on my face,
I just pick myself up and get back in the race

That's life
That's life and I can't deny it
Many times I thought of cutting out 
But my heart won't buy it
But if there's nothing shakin' come this here july
I'm gonna roll myself up in a big ball and die
My, My 
Oh sing it Frankie........(just got out of the car, still singing)

I swear, I should have been born at the time the Rat Pack were big, I sip martinis, love the whole look of how they dressed, Vegas is and will always be the Hot Spot for glimmer and lights (went to see Dean Martin), I own every piece of music from that time, I named my fish after them (thats right , I did ). 
its like sitting on a dream......
I used to have this bird who liked to fly around the house, sometimes he would take little sips from my martini glass, the guests just loved this little guy, his name was Everett, by the time 11:00 rolled around he was flying in all directions. But most of the time he would sit and just nod his head in agreement with what I said, he was an absolute riot !

Ok I guess I better stay quiet now.....before one of you has me committed.

Petals


----------



## oregonyeti

Free-thinking cat.










He craps outside the box.


----------



## dc sunshine

Ha...good one  That cat looks too proud...and defiant...and knows he's in trouble :suprise:


----------



## mikelm

My cat does exactly that... when she decides it's past time for me to change the litter. Unil then, she's very well-behaved.

Mike :lol:


----------



## oregonyeti

Sometimes you wish cats could talk . . . "um, could you clean the litter box? Otherwise I'll crap on the floor"


----------



## dc sunshine

Actions speak louder than words


----------



## oregonyeti

And cats can get away with that cuz we think they're innocent. But I bet they laugh behind our backs.


----------



## maryb

My cat farts when picked up by someone he doesn't like :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine

Trying to picture a cat laughing....or even the sound of a cat laughing.... it paints a really stange picture.

I know they smirk.

But yeah, they own us, we don't own them.

My 3 got psyched out with the comings and goings of the 18th birthday shindig this weekend - they'll get over it


----------



## dc sunshine

That's hilarious...cats are insane.

Are you sure it's not a skunk?


----------



## maryb

Not a skunk. This was him at 8 months old. He is bigger now!


----------



## dc sunshine

That's one big cat....takes up the whole chair at 8 months. Bet he eats well! And begs for more


----------



## andydude

Sign seen outside a pub in Cornwall, England.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yeti , a thought ......

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/10/move_those_buns_getting_people.php


----------



## dc sunshine

Petals....Great link...hehehehe love it. The mature lady was having much fun


----------



## petalsandcoco

A friend sent it to me today.....the mind is an amazing place. To think that just by painting stairs, piano keys, that many more people started to take the stairs....

c'est incroyable !


----------



## dc sunshine

The world needs more things like it. So many people had fun with that, things you would not generally do in public...bouncing up and down, dancing on the "keys"...wonderful.

Switching their gaze from the escalator to the stairs, doing a double take, then taking the stairs and getting active without realising it, smiling, laughing, taking photos even - how often does that happen on any transport system!


----------



## oregonyeti

Ravioli filled with spam and powdered cheese stuff, with ketchup on it . . . yum. What would go with that? Frozen broccoli, boiled 20 minutes, sounds about right.


----------



## dc sunshine

It's got all the food groups Yeti.... 

Couldn't sleep past 4.30 today. Did what any normal person does. Make stock. Had a few onions, bay leaves, end of a smoked cooked shoulder of ham, bone in, peppercorns. Will go back to bed and see later what happens with it.

Sleepless Sunday stocks...they are the best


----------



## epi

I had to share this File:Julie child kitchen.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and I am having this http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/27/ma...ood-t-002.html for breakfast tomorrow

eace:


----------



## oregonyeti

Sounds good :^) I'd like them with eggs over easy. That's a cool trick for flipping the potatoes (new to me even if it's old hat to others).


----------



## oregonyeti

For an Indian lamb dish, Penzey's "rogan josh" spice mix is excellent! Just follow their directions. Their tandoori chicken spice mix is also really, really good :thumb:


----------



## crazzycat

Hello there, what's for dinner today?
----------------
I want to find the best free clipart in the world!


----------



## oregonyeti

Sanity is trendy at the moment. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## oregonyeti

Everything's better with Blue Bonnet on it


----------



## dc sunshine

Need a laugh?
Watch this 

YouTube - pink panther - i would like to buy a hamburger


----------



## epi

Like seriously, I am so addicted to Project Runway that exactly 9:55pm I am turning off my cell. Not taking calls.

I am backing Irina but Althea has some tricks up her sleeve. It's going to be tough tonite.

Project Runway Season 6 ? Official Network Site at myLifetime.com | myLifetime.com


----------



## dc sunshine

This is appalling 

Girl, 14, 'organised friend's gang rape'


----------



## oregonyeti

DC, that's unbelievable.


----------



## oregonyeti




----------



## joezery

I am new here and nice to meet you .


----------



## dc sunshine

lol Yeti...that helps us to raise our kids - once you stick 'em in that barrel...pour it thru the bunghole


----------



## dc sunshine

Gotta log off for a week or so...move is in progress big time, computer prob going to bed tonight. Take care one and all
Daina


----------



## epi

I would like to take this opportunity to wish the owners and members of Chef Talk warm wishes this holiday season and a healthy and prosperous New Yeareace:


----------



## epi

YouTube - Burning Flames - Island Girl


----------



## oregonyeti




----------



## dc sunshine

To me, today, that kind of makes sense ....so worn out from moving house and Christmas and big meal and big bottle of wine with family - I can accept any theory 

But surely John Denver's birth was after peanut butter? ah nuts


----------



## oregonyeti

You can interpret the axes any way you want! Even backwards. That's the beauty of this graph.


----------



## dc sunshine

'Tis a thing of beauty and a joy to behold.

You get a whole new interpretation reading it sideways too


----------



## oregonyeti




----------



## dc sunshine

LOL Thank you Yeti....I needed that 
One would think they'd award one point for ingenuity....


----------



## oregonyeti

I agree


----------



## dc sunshine

Why was 10 scared?

'Cuz 7 8 9 

Lame


----------



## epi

I am in a dancing mood


----------



## mikelm

GOD I wish I'd had access to this graph when I was writing my Honors thesis in economics!

It explains SO MUCH! eace:

Mike :roll:


----------



## epi

Pat Robertson, please please think before your speak.


----------



## epi

I am done watching Home Alone 1, 2 3. Next up, Ferris Bueller's Day off, Wanted and Takeneace:


----------



## oregonyeti

Live webcam of a very relaxing place. This is of monkeys who live at a hot spring in northern Japan, and it's real. Sometimes I wish I were one of these monkeys. eace:

Snow Japan - Snow Monkeys - Jigokudani Yaen Koen "Snow Monkey" Webcam Image


----------



## dc sunshine

Lovely  Thankyou for the link. Just how the heck would you ever get out of there and forage for some food??

Grow a beard and the monkeys may let you in.

For all the non--pro's lurking in here, check out the thread in the Pro Chefs Forum on "Stupidest Things" - it's a riot. We can't comment in there, but geez its funny.


----------



## oregonyeti

Hah, just grow a beard is all. Can you imagine the tourists' reaction? I'd spend some time in jail.:lol:


----------



## oregonyeti

2009 was a rough year for me. I was employed a total of less than 3 months. I'm still unemployed.

Part of it was bad timing for a career change. I worked in manufacturing at Hewlett Packard for 17 years. Then I got laid off from there in '05, went back to school and started a new career, heating and air conditioning service. When the economy went bad I got laid off due to lack of work, and now I'm a relative newbie in HVAC competing with a lot of more experienced people who are also looking for work. The manufacturing jobs, what I'm a lot more experienced in, are so hard to come by. 

Now I'm hoping for a temp job in manufacturing, with a lot less pay and at a lot lower level than what I did, at the same HP plant I worked at for so many years. I'll be happy to get a job like that. It sure beats no job at all.

I hope my frustration with my work situation, which affects my life in a lot of ways, hasn't made me less fun of a person here. But I think it probably has. I'm sorry if I've been a downer or been rabid. This is a great site with a lot of great people.


----------



## [email protected]

The bath tub test....

During a visit to the mental institution, I asked the director how do you determine whether or not a patient should be committed. 

"Well," said the director, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub." 

"Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket, because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup.

"No." said the director, "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?" 

.:level:


----------



## masterflipper

Lol my niece told me that one just today!


----------



## [email protected]

You may be unemployed but you are not unemployable, so don't beat yourself about it...you'll find something you love doing one of these days, not because you have to do it (that too!) but because you enjoy it...you are still alive and you can do something about it too if you want so don't lose hope. My family and I will pray for you...

And here...is a good Advice: Live your life like a dog...(though not neccessarily like so...)


If a dog was the teacher you would learn stuff like:


When loved ones come home, always run to greet them. 
Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride. 
Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy. 
When it's in your best interest, practice obedience. 
Let others know when they've invaded your territory.


Take naps. 
Stretch before rising. 
Run, romp, and play daily.


Thrive on attention and let people touch you.


Avoid biting when a simple growl will do. 
On warm days, stop to lie on your back in the grass.


On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree. 
When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.


No matter how often you're scolded, don't buy into the guilt thing and pout ... Run right back and make friends.


Delight in the simple joy of a long walk. 
Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough.


Be loyal. Never pretend to be something you're not. 
If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it. 
When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.


And never trust anyone until you have sniffed their butt. 
--o0o--


OK, Buddy???:smoking:
.


----------



## oregonyeti

Thank you, elizabethbryce, I like that :^)

Except . . . I am NOT going to take that last line of advice


----------



## dc sunshine

Great advice Elizabeth ....I've just copied and pasted that to put up by my desk - thank you 

Edit: Ditto on the last one Yeti


----------



## dc sunshine

hehe yes it's a great one for kids....
Here's another one for kids.

Q: What was the last thing that went thru the moth's mind before it hit the windscreen?
A: It's bottom. (or whatever word is age/person apppropriate)

Hahaeace:


----------



## petemccracken

OK, what do you have if you have one moth ball in one hand and another moth ball in the other hand?


Wait for it......................

A REALLY BIG MOTH!


----------



## [email protected]

3-year-old Reese :
'Our Father, Who does art in heaven, 
Harold is His name.
Amen.'
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
A little boy was overheard praying:
'Lord, if you can't make me a better boy, don't worry about it. 
I'm having a real good time like I am.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
After the christening of his baby brother in church, 
Jason sobbed all the way home in the back seat of the car. 
His father asked him three times what was wrong.
Finally, the boy replied, 
'That preacher said he wanted us brought up in a Christian home, and I wanted to stay with you guys.'
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
One particular four-year-old prayed,
'And forgive us our trash baskets as we forgive those who put trash in our baskets.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A Sunday school teacher asked her children as they 
were on the way to church service, 'And why is it necessary to be quiet in church?' 
One bright little girl replied, 'Because people are sleeping.' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A mother was preparing pancakes for her sons, Kevin 5, and Ryan 3. 
The boys began to argue over who would get the first pancake. 
Their mother saw the opportunity for a moral lesson. 
'If Jesus were sitting here, He would say,
'Let my brother have the first pancake, I can wait.' 
Kevin turned to his younger brother and said,
' Ryan , you be Jesus !' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A father was at the beach with his children when the four-year-old son ran up to him,
grabbed his hand, and led him to the shore where a seagull lay dead in the sand.
'Daddy, what happened to him?' the son asked. 
'He died and went to Heaven,' the Dad replied. 
The boy thought a moment and then said, 
'Did God throw him back down?'
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A wife invited some people to dinner.
At the table, she turned to their six-year-old daughter and said, 
'Would you like to say the blessing?'
'I wouldn't know what to say,' the girl replied. 
'Just say what you hear Mommy say,' the wife answered. 
The daughter bowed her head and said, 'Lord, why on earth did I invite all these people to dinner?' 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I just loved that last one...:blush:


----------



## oregonyeti

Hopefully this is not too much on topic. I was born to missionary parents, and my dad sent this:


Church humor:

To our editor!!!!
Excerpts from Church Bulletins
Thank God for church's with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in church bulletins or were announced in church services:
1. Bertha Belch, a missionary from Africa, will be speaking tonight at Calvary Methodist. Come hear Bertha Belch all the way from Africa.
2. Announcement in a church bulletin for a national PRAYER & FASTING Conference: "The cost for attending the Fasting and Prayer conference includes meals."
3. The sermon this morning: "Jesus Walks on the Water." The sermon tonight: “Searching for Jesus."
4. Our youth basketball team is back in action Wednesday at 8 PM in the recreation hall. Come out and watch us kill Christ the King.
5. "Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Don't forget your husbands."
6. The peacemaking meeting scheduled for today has been cancelled due to a conflict.
7. Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our community.
8. Smile at someone who is hard to love. Say "****" to someone who doesn't care much about you.
9. Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.
10. Miss Charlene Mason sang "I will not pass this way again," giving obvious pleasure to the congregation.
11. For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs.
12. Next Thursday there will be tryouts for the choir. They need all the help they can get.
3. Barbara remains in the hospital and needs blood donors for more transfusions She is also having trouble sleeping and requests tapes of Pastor Jack's sermons.
14. During the absence of our Pastor, we enjoyed the rare privilege of hearing a good sermon when J.F. Stubbs supplied our pulpit.
15. Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So ends a friendship that began in their school days.
16. At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be "What is ****?" Come early and listen to our choir practice.
17. Eight new choir robes are currently needed, due to the addition of several new members and to the deterioration of some older ones.
18. Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles, and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children.
19. The Lutheran men's group will meet at 6 PM. Steak, mashed potatoes, green beans, bread and dessert will be served for a nominal feel.
20. Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person you want remembered.
21. Attend and you will hear an excellent speaker and heave a healthy lunch.
22. The church will host an evening of fine dining, superb entertainment, and gracious hostility.
23. Potluck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM- prayer and medication to follow.
24. The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be seen in the basement on Friday afternoon.
25. This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn sing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin.
26. Ladies Bible Study will be held Thursday morning at 10. All ladies are invited to lunch in the Fellowship Hall after the B.S. is done.
27. The pastor would appreciated it if the ladies of the congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.
28. Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM. Please use the back door.
29. The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church basement Friday at 7 PM. The Congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.
30. Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance.


----------



## dc sunshine

<tears of laughter here> good ones peoples 

#25 is a riot! Your dad must have had great fun collecting them - I'm sending this on to family and friends, if that's ok. "Gracious hostility"...and I pity the Low self esteem group - I'm sure that would have made their day! Same with the Weight watchers group....still laughing. Thanks Yeti 

Pete-now that IS a big moth.

Elizabeth - Love the one with the young girl saying grace.

Yep - these are definitely going to my emailers


----------



## oregonyeti

:bounce:
:bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## dc sunshine

:smoking::smoking::bounce::smoking::smoking:
:smoking::bounce::bounce::smoking:
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


It's really hard to make a pyramid - dunno why the Egyptians persevered....


----------



## oregonyeti

HHH..HHHHH:bounce:
H....HHHH:bounce::bounce:
..H..HH:bounce::bounce::bounce:
...HH:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
..K:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Do I have spare time or what? :talk:


----------



## dc sunshine

Aww dang...that's what I wanted to do  It wouldn't work for me  You must be part Egyptian back in the long long ago


----------



## oregonyeti

I had to type some characters in white, to space them out


----------



## oregonyeti

I wonder what happened to Tessa . . . she's disappeared since last March.


----------



## epi

Good Morning Chef Talkers:chef:

Ahhh Yea! A snowy day to stay home and relax. . . .. Movies anyone?:beer:

Up first:- Ferris Bueller's Day Off

:bounce::bounce::bounce:
eace:


----------



## [email protected]

We went shooting at a target range in Arnold (Missouri) yesterday morning with some friends, then had lunch at a nice restaurant somewhere...talk of political correctness stuff...


> *Due **to the climate of political correctness now pervading America,**Kentuckians, Tennesseans and West Virginians will no longer be referred to as **'HILLBILLIES. '*
> 
> *You must now refer to them as*
> 
> *APPALACHIAN- AMERICANS.*
> 
> *And, furthermore. ..*
> 
> *HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*
> 
> *1.. She is not a 'BABE' or a 'CHICK' -*
> 
> *She is a*
> 
> *'**BREASTED AMERICAN.'*
> 
> *2.. She is not 'EASY' - She is*
> 
> *'HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE.'*
> 
> *(Loved this one!)*
> 
> *3. She is not a 'DUMB BLONDE' -*
> 
> *She is a*
> 
> *'LIGHT-HAIRED DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION SUPERHIGHWAY. '*
> 
> *4. She has not 'BEEN AROUND' -*
> 
> *She is a*
> 
> *'PREVIOUSLY- ENJOYED COMPANION.'*
> 
> *5. She does not 'NAG' you - She becomes*
> 
> *'**VERBALLY REPETITIVE.'*
> 
> *6. She is not a 'TWO-BIT HOOKER' She is a*
> 
> *'**LOW COST PROVIDER.'*
> 
> *HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*
> 
> *1.. He does not have a 'BEER GUT'...*
> 
> *He has developed a*
> 
> *'LIQUID GRAIN STORAGE FACILITY.'*
> 
> *2. He is not a 'BAD DANCER' - He is*
> 
> *'**OVERLY CAUCASIAN.'*
> 
> *3. He does not 'GET LOST ALL THE TIME' - He*
> 
> *'INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS. '*
> 
> *4. He is not 'BALDING' - He is in*
> 
> *'FOLLICLE REGRESSION.'*
> 
> *5. He does not act like a 'TOTAL *** ' - He develops a case of*
> 
> *RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION.'*
> 
> *(Loved this one!)*
> 
> *6. It's not his 'CRACK' you see hanging out of his pants - It's*
> 
> *'REAR CLEAVAGE**.*
> 
> .:bounce:eace::bounce:


----------



## dc sunshine

I think her kitten must have done her in....seriously, hope she's ok out there.


----------



## oregonyeti

Kindness does not need a proven result.

Kindness, in itself, gives people hope and makes people believe in good.

If you act kindly toward others in their time of need or grief, or even in happy times, your act of kindness will be a part of their life, whether they remember your face or not. You will have made a difference. And sometimes, the kindness without a name or face is the most remembered 

(My own thoughts but surely not new)


----------



## epi

This is so sweet. **muah* hahaha. Want to hear something funny. After reading this I was singing *Try a little Kindness* while cleaning the bathroom and now everyone in the house is singing it (lol). It was one of my favorite Sunday School song.

*Try a little kindness*
(Glenn Campbell)
YouTube - Glen Campbell Try A Little Kindness Live 2002

_If you see your brother standing by the road_
_With a heavy load from the seeds he sowed_
_And if you see your sister falling by the way_
_Just stop and say,"You're goin' the wrong way"_

*You've got to try a little kindness*
_*Yes show a little kindness*_
_*Yes shine your light for everyone to see*_
_*And if you try a little kindness*_
_*Then you'll over-look the blindness*_
_*Of narrow minded people on their narrow minded street*_

_Don't walk around the down and out_
_Lend a helping hand instead of doubt_
_And the kindness that you show every day_
_Will help someone along their way_

_*You've got to try a little kindness*_
_Yes show a little kindness_
_Yes shine your light for everyone to see_
_And if you try a little kindness_
_*And you'll over look the blindness*_
_*Of narrow minded people on their narrow minded street*_


----------



## epi

I got one of the things I wanted out of life. Man, I feel like a woman.

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::b ounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bou nce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## dc sunshine

Kindness......

Do at least one nice or kind thing for somebody every day of your life, whether that be opening a door for someone, letting them thru traffic, holding a shopping cart in a sloping car park while its trying to roll away and they're struggling.

Smile at a child who looks sad. Say thankyou, and please.

Small things, to be true, but they all make a difference for the better. It'll make you feel good too. If you can do at least one act of kindness a day - it makes a difference.


----------



## oregonyeti

A hopeful sign in these lean times--I got as far as a pre-interview screen for a job, now hoping they'll call to schedule an interview.


----------



## dc sunshine

Fingers toes and eyes crossed for you, Yeti.


On another note re employment - we can't get people who *want to work.  It's ridiculous.  The people we eventually find have had really hard times and lives - they work out to be the most reliable workers.  We gave them a chance - they come up with the effort.  Sure, not 100% success rate.  To be expected.  But pretty darn close.


----------



## leeniek

I hope you get the interview, Yeti!

DC we have the same problem with workers.. in this economy you'd think people would be greatful for their jobs and take them seriously.  One of our best workers is a recent immigrant from Ukraine.  Yes her English still has a way to go but she is amazing and I have to say she is one of the strongest cooks we have.


----------



## oregonyeti

Thanks for the encouragement /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I did have an interview, just got back from it. The job is in high tech product testing, which I've been away from for 5 years, and I don't think I did that well. I'll find out soon. I took notes on the questions in case I get another chance in the future.

That "behavioral interviewing" is something you have to be prepared for. Anticipating questions and having answers ready ahead of time makes a lot of difference, and I had to stretch my memory back 5 years. I'm waiting for that call "thank you for your interest in Lionbridge. Unfortunately . . "


----------



## dc sunshine

Yeti - I had the same difficulty when I tried to get back into photography after several years away from it.  Some simple questions I would have known stumped me - simple stuff - I mucked it up big time.  Guess it was not meant to be,  But the sods didn't even have the decency to tell me I was unsuccessful - I had to call them.  It was a pity as the actual person I would have been working hand in hand with - we got on really well at the interview.  I really enjoyed having a good chin wag with him for over an hour.  It was the second interview that I totally mucked up.   That was many moons ago, but it still annoys me that I got a case of the nerves and went mind blank.  

Keep us posted - if this one doesn't work out (but I really hope it does), keep out there amongst it. I think Leeniek is looking for someone ......

Leeniek - know where you are coming from there.  Especially in these times - if you get a chance to work - take it!  So many people want to start at the top, not work their way up from the bottom.  Life just doesn't work (no pun intended) that way.


----------



## leeniek

I thought for sure I messed up the interview I had for the job I have now.  I had a great time chatting with the interviewers and we shared a joke or two over the half hour I was there.  I was just sure that there was someone out there who was more qualified than I was who they would hire over me and I was so happy and suprised when I got the call.  While I sucked monkey butt at spinning crepes they did put me on the egg station and I made it through all of the cuts and well.. we know where I am with them today.  

Keep us posted, Yeti  you might just be pleasantly surprised!

DC I hear you... people get out of school and right away they think they are entitled to the top job... it has to be a shock for them that they have to earn that postiion instead of walk right into it..


----------



## dc sunshine

Leeniek - first job my husband got at 16 just out of school was sweeping floors.  My first job at 14 was checkout chick.  We now own a pretty good business, the children have grown up well to young responsible adults.  The journey has been long and for sure we have made bad decisions along the way.  But (touch wood) it's going well. And the family is in one piece.


----------



## oregonyeti

I got a big surprise--I was offered the job today. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## dc sunshine

OregonYeti said:


> I got a big surprise--I was offered the job today. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Thank you for the good wishes.


Hooray!!!!!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif Great to hear it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## charron

Congrats, Yeti! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## gummy-bear

Congrats OregonYeti!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif Your great news made my day much better!


----------



## leeniek

Congrats, Yeti!!!!!   When do you start?


----------



## gummy-bear

I didn't want to make a whole thread about this but I'm so excited I had to post somewhere. Tomorrow I go to the Community College where I'll get my Associates Degree in Culinary Arts. I'll be ordering my uniform and knives. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. It's been a HORRIBLE week so I'm happy that there is a positive thing going now.


----------



## joshua47

Awesome! Well, congrats, and have a great time of it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif



Gummy-Bear said:


> I didn't want to make a whole thread about this but I'm so excited I had to post somewhere. Tomorrow I go to the Community College where I'll get my Associates Degree in Culinary Arts. I'll be ordering my uniform and knives. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. It's been a HORRIBLE week so I'm happy that there is a positive thing going now.


----------



## oregonyeti

Gummy-Bear, congrats!!


----------



## scuppernong

Here's a shout out to the class of 2010!! We made it! Woooooo!!

May the real world not tear us to shreds!

Don't know if I should be excited, but I am. :3


----------



## dc sunshine

Gummy Bear - well done young one!  Follow your dream - how is it going?  How are the people you have met, i.e. other students, teachers etc?  Are they user friendly?   And how do you find the course to be, as in all theory/ no cooking dammit give me some food to play with, that sort of thing?


----------



## dc sunshine

Good news from Down Under - just had my sister whom I've not seen for near 3 years come to visit.  We had a ball.  Makes me wish I was back home again, almost.   But by heck it was excellent.


----------



## auctioner17

Kimchi is too spicy for me! But a lot of Korean food tastes good and I can attest it's healthy 'cause they really cook vegetables half-cooked.


----------



## oregonyeti

DC Sunshine said:


> Good news from Down Under - just had my sister whom I've not seen for near 3 years come to visit. We had a ball. Makes me wish I was back home again, almost. But by heck it was excellent.


Nice! I miss my parents and siblings, over there on the east coast USA in NJ and PA. I haven't been there in 4 years.I hope I can visit soon.


----------



## oregonyeti

auctioner17 said:


> Kimchi is too spicy for me! But a lot of Korean food tastes good and I can attest it's healthy 'cause they really cook vegetables half-cooked.


Not all kimchi is spicy-hot. Not even all Korean kimchi is spicy-hot, if what I've read is true. I've had Korean friends tell me that it's almost like the term "salad"--it can mean so many things.

If I were to make a basic non-spicy kimchi, I'd use Napa cabbage, salt, and dried grated sweet red pepper (such as California chile). The essential ingredients to making kimchi are Napa cabbage and salt. It's Korea's version of sauerkraut, fermented cabbage, with a different kind of cabbage and with more ingredients.


----------



## dc sunshine

OregonYeti said:


> Nice! I miss my parents and siblings, over there on the east coast USA in NJ and PA. I haven't been there in 4 years.I hope I can visit soon.


Yes it was good. Everyone else lives in the "home" state, South Australia, whilst we've been Travelling Wilberrys .

Maybe your folks/siblings could visit if possible.....my parents are planning a trip over here for a week in a couple of months. Just heard last night. They are elderly so a bit limited, but we are so looking forward to it. They are the only ones who have kept me together over the last, very stressful, 10 years. They be great


----------



## oregonyeti

Good news from here--I've got a job lined up now that will be great if it works out. It would be my retribution for the last 5 years of hardship if it works out. It's that good, for me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif I can't celebrate yet, but if it does go through I will be happier than, well ... what should I say ... a Yeti in a goat pen. How's that?


----------



## amazingrace

Holding positive thoughts for you, _*O Y*_


----------



## dc sunshine

Yeti - good karma comes to those who wait. It just seems like a heck of a long time, sometimes, Reminds me kinda of a song by Guns 'N Roses, "Patience".

Fingers crossed for you , and I hope you get that goat /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

Cheering for ya Yeti!

"Blackbird" by the Beatles is in order for this awaiting occasion

Gypsy


----------



## oregonyeti

Thank you all! Still no word, waiting ... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## paulaspencer

Positive thoughts for you all.


----------



## dc sunshine

Yeti - it will happen when the time is right.  If not this time, then your road may take you elsewhere on your journey.  Keep us informed, whatever the news is.  Support is what you need, and we are here for you.


----------



## oregonyeti

I start training on Monday!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## gummy-bear

Congrats Oregon! I have fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## amazingrace

OregonYeti said:


> I start training on Monday!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


_Whoo-hoo...yessiree...you betcha!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif_


----------



## dc sunshine

[h1]_WAY TO GO!!!!!!!_[/h1]
_Hey that is great news /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif_


----------



## gypsy2727

*Cheers Yeti! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif*

*So nice to hear Chefs are working!!!!!!!!!*

*Gypsy*


----------



## leeniek

Congratulations, Yeti!  How have your first couple of days been?


----------



## leeniek

[h3]Yay Facebook![/h3]
You guys must think I'm crazy but I found the best friend request ever today for facebook! It was to my yahoo account that I don't use anymore as it seems to attract more spam than anything else but I've kept it for yahoogroups and yahoo IM. I do have a facebook profile attached to that address but I set it up for my husband so he could use it for testing fb apps at work.

Well.. a friend that I was very close to when we lived in TO found me using my yahoo account!!! I am so excited it's not funny! Her son is a year older than mine, and her daughter is a year older than mine. We met at moms and tots when she was expecting her daughter and my son was just a toddler. We became very close friends and our kids also became good friends. Then we moved here and circumstances (mostly a run of bad luck on her side.. they always had to struggle with everything) lead to us losing touch. I have tried to contact her via the last email address I had for her with no luck and out of the blue there she was telling me she was on fb under her name and to add her as a friend. So I added her using my page and OMG I wish she would hurry up and accept already!

I can't wait to hear from her and catch up and finaly see her again!! I have missed her so much and I'm so happy she found me again!

So that completely made my day and I just had to share!


----------



## paulaspencer

leeniek That is so cool. I love it when those blasts from the past happen.


----------



## leeniek

I agree, Paula, I love the blasts from the past as long as they bring back good memories!

I had a not so great one a few years ago when I was working at a workplace cafeteria.  I recognized one of the building employees as someone I went to high school with but I chose not to say hello to her.  We were not friends back then (she was a two faced b**** in high school) and I highly doubted anything had changed judging bythe way she behaved in the cafeteria so I kept my distance.  I didn't act like I recognized her (she had gained a significant amount of weight since high school but her face hadn't changed alot) and when I had to interact with her I kept it very professional and businesslike.


----------



## dc sunshine

Leeniek - I agree. I am so glad you got back in contact with your good friend - I've recently had similar things on FB from people I knew say 20 years ago. But on the flip side, there was one I never wanted to hear from again. Eh, it's a good tool and has, for me, more good sides than bad. The bad one just brought back a lot of memories I'd rather not recall.

The good ones though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif they rock!

P.S. your unfriendly "friend" must obviously eat out at too many places and can't name any salad ingredients (except mayo).....your dealing with her as you did is the only way to go.


----------



## oregonyeti

This job is better than I imagined.

Gypsy, I'm not a chef unless I can be a chef of the copper tubing /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif and wiring and compressors and relays and...

As far as I'm concerned, I've got a job that an HVAC service tech dreams of (and I used to be one). This comes at a time when I was unemployed a lot and then was happy to get another job just to get by. My manufacturing experience with Hewlett Packard counts for a lot here, as do my college physics, chemistry and math classes. If you are familiar with metrology, you probably know Hart Scientific. That's who I'm working for, and it's now part of Fluke Corporation. I'm a service tech responsible for very precise heating and refrigeration systems. Yay /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## dc sunshine

So glad its going well, Yeti. Yeah I know a lot about metrology. People always think its meteorolgy and ask me what the weather is gonna be like tomorrow. I do the standard laugh and enlighten them, politely.

I was not in your field, but any metrology must be precise and can go down to very VERY fine measurements. Even climate control as in temperature, humidity, radiant heat from the walls, air flow etc can make a huge difference. Even the heat of your hands where I was. In my previous life, I ran a lab which tested and calibrated engineer's equipment. Loads of eyestrain with the instruments used, and working to international, national and British standards. "Meticulous" is the word to apply here - no room for error.

Young students often wonder "Why I am doing Maths (etc)- I'll never need it when I get a job". Ha! Somewhere, somehow, it comes along /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif. Then bites you if you didn't pay attention /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

OregonYeti said:


> This job is better than I imagined.
> 
> Gypsy, I'm not a chef unless I can be a chef of the copper tubing /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif and wiring and compressors and relays and...
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I've got a job that an HVAC service tech dreams of (and I used to be one). This comes at a time when I was unemployed a lot and then was happy to get another job just to get by. My manufacturing experience with Hewlett Packard counts for a lot here, as do my college physics, chemistry and math classes. If you are familiar with metrology, you probably know Hart Scientific. That's who I'm working for, and it's now part of Fluke Corporation. I'm a service tech responsible for very precise heating and refrigeration systems. Yay /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Well Congrats on your new position ! .... we are all chefs at heart ....no? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

A very good friend of mine is a Refridgeration Engineer .....I'm not sure if that is the same ...but according to him the jobs are scarce in that feild of expertise.

Well being back on the clock is always a good feeling.... the economy is supposed to be on an up swing. Maybe we all might be getting a little boost in our wallets!

Stay cool Yeti!............ I could not resist /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Gypsy


----------



## oregonyeti

DC Sunshine said:


> So glad its going well, Yeti. Yeah I know a lot about metrology. People always think its meteorolgy and ask me what the weather is gonna be like tomorrow. I do the standard laugh and enlighten them, politely.
> 
> I was not in your field, but any metrology must be precise and can go down to very VERY fine measurements. Even climate control as in temperature, humidity, radiant heat from the walls, air flow etc can make a huge difference. Even the heat of your hands where I was. In my previous life, I ran a lab which tested and calibrated engineer's equipment. Loads of eyestrain with the instruments used, and working to international, national and British standards. "Meticulous" is the word to apply here - no room for error.
> 
> Young students often wonder "Why I am doing Maths (etc)- I'll never need it when I get a job". Ha! Somewhere, somehow, it comes along /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif. Then bites you if you didn't pay attention /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Meteorology ...HAH/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Fluke sells metrology standards--water triple point ones encased in quartz, 0.999999 metal ones encased in quartz, etc. Their bath-type thermal comparison calibration systems are the ones I will be responsible for repairing, testing and calibrating (and it's a very small number of them that have an issue compared to how many they sell--hence one repair technician worldwide--the guy who was doing it, and now me in his place). Uncertainty for the systems goes as fine as a few thousandths of a degree C ... and I understand this stuff. What a nerd I am. I'm even more impressed with Fluke than I was before I took this job. I also have plenty of help available from the engineers when I have a question, so you can now breathe a sigh of relief.

I thank you for your everlasting good nature, Ms Sunshine/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Now you said climate control--since you studied that, you should be able to control climate, right? We need more sun in the winter here.


----------



## oregonyeti

gypsy2727 said:


> Well Congrats on your new position ! .... we are all chefs at heart ....no?


----------



## catering101

Yeah...Agreed and acknowledged. People at Cheftalk are the coolest people...

Cooking does not only involve food at the table, it's all about the LOVE that you put in it.

And people here has a lot of those.../img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## nicko

We are going to close this one down it has been around since 2008. We can start a new fresher topic thread.


----------

